# Should I run 10-15iu EOD or 5-7IU ED?



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Recently did the blast and whilst its leaned me out and body comp has changed somewhat, I found the sides unbearable to do regularly. I'm after mass gains (diet is sorted thro James Collier) and i'm a lean 17.5 stone with ab. However i'm tall and need to carry on my mass gaining.

Which would be the better option, I understand phasing is the best but before I pod out I thought I'd check first?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

I think your experiences with blasts are common, and regardless of anyone else, it seems that it didn't work for you mass wise; mind you I think thats pretty common- getting leaner, not bigger from GH, blast or otherwise..

IMO, use short acting 'slin with your GH, and take 5-7iu ED (if you don't have sore joints at that dose, i get them on hgh at anything above 4iu..); the 'slin will put mass on (with test of course); and the GH keeps you lean... Don't forget to take 50-100mcg T4- not just for the fat loss, but it aids protein sythesis as well as lipolysis- an often overlooked fact..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

gb blast is dog shyt ok if you want all the sides of gh x10-20 then blast lol

id do the higher dose eod the ed dosing is going to better at keeping the fat down but the higher eod dose will be better for mass..... id do 10iu eod with the odd week at 15iu if you want to do 15iu but 10 should be fine


----------



## JoshLarge999 (Jan 16, 2011)

What about 10iu eod post workout with 4-5iu Humalin?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

JoshLarge999 said:


> What about 10iu eod post workout with 4-5iu Humalin?


i personally would do 10gh and 10-15slin just make sure you have the carbs to cover it...... pw gh and slin is nice!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

JoshLarge999 said:


> What about 10iu eod post workout with 4-5iu Humalin?


I'm a fan of ED, rather than EOD, simply as Big_Jim_87 says, it great for fat loss; I'm unconvinced GH adds mass at all; hence HGH for fat loss daily, along with 'slin (i use actrapid, but humalin is ok too) for mass..

I'd do 'slin 5iu pre work out with dextrose/whey shake; then another 5iu post workout + HGH (part of a split dose) + dextrose/whey shake, followed by meal..

'slin at 7-10iu/day increases HGH receptors (but reduces at higher doses, i'd do no more than 15iu/day 'slin for that reason when on HGH)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> I'm a fan of ED, rather than EOD, simply as Big_Jim_87 says, it great for fat loss; *I'm unconvinced GH adds mass at all*; hence HGH for fat loss daily, along with 'slin (i use actrapid, but humalin is ok too) for mass..
> 
> I'd do 'slin 5iu pre work out with dextrose/whey shake; then another 5iu post workout + HGH (part of a split dose) + dextrose/whey shake, followed by meal..
> 
> 'slin at 7-10iu/day increases HGH receptors (but reduces at higher doses, i'd do no more than 15iu/day 'slin for that reason when on HGH)


lol well its not like it will add noticeable amounts of mass but more like over the course of years it will make the physique look very diff and much bigger and once all the extra fibers mature you will have a very diff look then you would have if never used it


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol well its not like it will add noticeable amounts of mass but more like over the course of years it will make the physique look very diff and much bigger and once all the extra fibers mature you will have a very diff look then you would have if never used it


ah ha! 

yeah, I may go with that one; makes sense... just seemed all the people talking about mass with HGH, and I kept thinking what mass? i get more from test/tren.. but fat loss is very noticeable, as is the ability to build muscle and lose fat, which is normally very difficult. I'm a big fan of HGH (well I am 40 so its amazing for me in so many ways!!) and I plan to do at least the next two years straight at 2-3iu/day.. (for a turbo version of this look, I'm about to try PGF2a- see my thread  )


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

EOD for growing

The effects of biosynthetic methionyl-human growth hormone (met-hGH) on body composition and endogenous secretion of growth hormone (GH) and insulin-like growth factor I (IGF-I) were studied in eight well-trained exercising adults between 22 and 33 yr of age for 6 weeks.

Dosing & Administration:

The met-hGH (experimental) treatment consisted of 8.0 mg (2 U/mg) per week of methGH (Protropin; Genentech, San Francisco, CA), which was divided into three doses (2.67 mg/dose) and delivered on alternate days (3 days/wk) in 0.5 ml of bacteriostatic diluent. Because of differences in the body weights of the subjects, the relative dose range varied between 0.03 and 0.05 mg/kg per injection. Injections were given between 0800 and 1500, and their delivery was rotated among four to six sites throughout the study period. Treatments were administered on a double-blind basis with neither the experimental subject nor the person administering the injections knowing which treatment was being delivered. The total weekly dose of met-hGH used in this study (8.0 mg) was considered supraphysiological, since the spontaneous release of human GH during a 24-h period is purportedly -0.68 mg (4.8 mg/wk) in men and 0.79 mg (5.5 mg/wk) in women (30), similar to amounts reported by others (6).

CONCLUSION

In the present study, we found that alternate-day treatment with met-hGH altered body composition in highly conditioned, exercising adults by increasing FFW (fat free weight), decreasing %fat, and increasing FFW (fat free weight)/FW (fat weight). These changes were significantly greater than those produced by exercise alone.

...

Moreover we found that supraphysiological amounts of met-hGH were sufficient to significantly elevate circulating concentrations of IGF-I in all our subjects, confirming that the changes in body composition were indeed due to real alterations produced in vivo by the hormone treatment.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

only study i have ever seen actually done on conditioned athletes regarding growth. 8iu eod or 3 x a week was the dose. obv pharma grade tho


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Right - will start at the end of the month on 10IU EOD, basically on the days I train. Will get hold of some Novorapid or similar for post work out slin jab, 5iu and maybe a some with meals during the day. Of course I could run 15iu Levemir long acting each day, jabbing 1st thing?


----------

